# Looking for a flexible hand guard for wood carving.



## grained (Nov 13, 2008)

I am looking for a flexible hand guard for wood carving. I am wanting something to provide a shield for the area from my index finger done and over the meaty part of the thumb. I f there is flexible shielding for the thumb and first finger that would be even better.

I had my second accident now in ten years of carving. The first one resulted in reconstructive surgery on my hand below my index finger. This time I went straight through the meaty area below my thumb. 6 stitches, but still about 2" long and 3/4" deep. The ER doc was great. He is a carver also and we had a great chat.

Any suggestions? I have looked at the full gloves but would really prefer some sort of guard.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I think the full glove like the meat cutters use would be the safest although they do tend to be a little clumsy at times. As someone with scars all over I can tell you that you never know where the next boo-boo is going to happen.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

When I'm at the Woodworkers Show when it's in town there's a local guild there demonstrating carving and I've seen some of them wearing gloves that look like they are made of small steel rings. Like old time link armor. Have no idea who sells them though but if their there next time I think I'll ask.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Well that didn't take me long to find them.

http://www.rfsupply.com/manufacturers/show/8?gclid=COfr1p7X2Z0CFQ8MDQodHC4_rA

Not cheap but way less then a hand…


----------



## grained (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

I am going to try and get a look at a mesh butcher glove tomorrow at work. (I work part time for a foodservice equipment supply group).

With the scar tissue I'm going to have going now I think I will try to adapt any glove I get so there is a protective plate over the scar tissue. Hitting that old scar I have feels almost as bad as cutting myself again.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

As an alternative to the steel mesh glove; have you given any thought to the kevlar carver's gloves? I know you can find them at Woodcraft.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

The Kelar gloves work very well for slicing actions just be carefull of narrow points. The Kelar gloves come in different sizes so they will fir better than the Knights glove…


----------



## 45acpbuilder (Aug 9, 2009)

Oyster shucking gloves are another alternative. They're pretty flexible and made to stop "pointy" things as well as edge-action cuts.
http://www.zesco.com/products.cfm?subCatID=1419&PGroupID=ZP99192009


----------



## grained (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought a kevlar mesh glove that butchers use. I have had to take some time off from carving til my hand strength is back but the times I have tried it out it has worked ok. The glove is said to be cut resistant so it should be fine for carving. I'm looking into making something for myself similiar to the leather worker though.


----------

